# AI Hydra and Classic Rail system Question



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys. I've had my lights since I started my tank and finally got the rail system to mount them to. Does anyone else have the same rails or know if they are supposed to come with something to mount the lights to the rails. Mine came with 8 screws (assuming 4 to mount the end prices to the rails and 4 for the lights) but there seems to be nothing to attach the lights to the rails. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i sent Ruckuss a text , he should be able to help you out


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey, 

I got those rails. There is a groove on the hydra that slides into the rail. Slide it on, then take one of the set screws and screw it down, it presses done on the hydra forcing the rail to stay in place. That's how I did mine.


There is also a threaded hole maybe half inch away from the edge of the hydra, you ca thread the screw through there also. The thread on the screw is 10/34 I think.

Hope that helps.. If you need pics, let me know.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

which hydra is it?


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh awesome. Thanks Ruckus. I have 3 hydra 26


----------

